# 2010 AGA International Aquascaping Contest Winners!



## Loach (Nov 16, 2010)

Shango and I at TankGeek are thrilled to bring you the 2010 AGA Aquascaping winners in an easy to view format. The AGA has the images available as a zipfile but we think there is value seeing them presented in this easy format.

Judges: Karen Randall, Jason Baliban, Ghazanfar Ghori, and Claus Christensen

Thanks to Erik Olson for doing great tech and A/V for the AGA as well as providing these images as a zip on the AGA site. It is nice to have a geek in high places!

2010 AGA International Aquascaping Contest Winners! | TankGeek.com


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just... wow...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow is an understatement lol


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

no kiddin' WOW! WOW! WOW! is an understatment! I had to bookmark it for inspiration. thanx for sharing


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mind blasting


----------

